# ,

## Alex_Tee_

> , , , , ,   :- ))

  http://giga.satel.com.ua/index.php?newsid=48855
    (2010) PC

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?  
>  .

  ...      ,     .
 ,    ()http://www.nickelson.co.uk,

----------


## Ihor

> *...      ,     .*
>  ,    ()http://www.nickelson.co.uk,

  ,

----------

> ,

----------


## jamlife

> ...      ,     .
>  ,    ()http://www.nickelson.co.uk,

   ,    "".
 ?       ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    "".

    ?   

> ,

            ,  ?
    ,        .
    (  )        ( )

----------


## Ihor

> 

         ,           ,    
 
       ,  -

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,           ,   
>        ,  -

     , ,      !!!
          .
==================================================  =======
               ?
          ,       .
       ,

----------


## rust

,     ().

----------


## Tail

, ......

----------


## Def

.))))

----------

**:     

> ,

   ,      " ",       ?

----------


## Sky

**:    *Alex_Tee_*,      -       .         ,      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> **:    *Alex_Tee_*,      -       .         ,      .

  
     ,    .
     ....       ?
    ?  ...

----------


## Sky

*Alex_Tee_*,        '. ,   

> ,

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,        '. ,

               ,            *       .            (   ).* http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/
=============================================
*      ,  *  (   )  
     "       "

----------


## sharasha

**:    *Sky*,   , :    ! !)))))))

----------


## aneisha

,   , ,   ?          ....    ,  !      ,  .    .  , ,     .        ,         . ,     ,   .       (  )     ,      .  
  .

----------


## Sky

**:    *aneisha*, ,   .     .   ? )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .   ? )))

  
      ?
   ....

----------

